# TARHEEL BBQ CHAMPIONSHIP  (hoghappnin shelby ,nc) NEW update



## Puff1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Man that is some big $$


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 10, 2006)

Anybody wanna go?  Have cooker...will travel.    

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 10, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I just looked at the entry form. What do they mean by a burn barrel?



Some Pit Masters use wood burned to coals to fuel their cookers.  A burn barrel is a 55 gallon drum with holes in it about 2 feet from the bottom.  A square hole the size of a shovel is cut at the bottom of the barrel.  Re-bar is inserted into the holes to make a grate to hold splits.  A fire is started and wood is burned to coals.  The coals drop through the make shift grate and are shoveled into the cooker.  It makes for a great heater during the fall and early spring cooks too.  You ususally have to have your burn barrell on a metal plate at contests.  Some don't even allow them.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Sep 10, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna go?  Have cooker...will travel.
> 
> Jack


I free so far.


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All we need is a sponsor!

Maybe Rempe will buddy up!  :roll: 

6 ATB's would be a busy Friday!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

Man, thats a lot of money.  May have to rethink this contest.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> DETAILS......
> 
> when, etc..... you have my attention......
> 
> Bill



Here ya go.

Hog Happnin 06


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2006)

Wish I was going to be there... I've got a "full up" weekend going.  Lots of driving.


----------



## Finney (Oct 24, 2006)

Way to go guys.  Good show from the board.


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 10, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna go?  Have cooker...will travel.
> 
> Jack



Hum Jack when is that date again my just have to check my calendar I think I got that weekend off if I remeber the date right??


----------

